

10 Linux commands you’ve never used - urbannomad
http://bashcurescancer.com/10-linux-commands-youve-never-used.html

======
dkersten
Eh, I've used all of those except for _bc_ , _mkfifo_ and _xmlwf_. I only used
_ldd_ once ( _maybe_ twice), but the rest I've used many times over the years.

